

How to CLEAR Your MENTAL CACHE - romeoonisim
http://www.geekmindfitness.com/mindfulness/how-to-clear-your-mental-cache/

======
landmark2
"There are only two hard things in Computer Science: cache invalidation and
naming things"

~~~
fallous
and off-by-one errors.

